# will star wars jedi knight jedi outcast 2 work on vista?



## jackc2k7 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey, ive got star wars jedi knight jedi outcast 2 for my pc, and i was wondering whether it would work on my new windows vista, because it says on the back of the box that it is compatable only for windows xp, please help!


----------



## airsoftspock (Jul 6, 2008)

Just try it out first and see what happens. It's not very likely to work, but you never know! Long live Kyle!


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

The reason Vista is not listed as a compatible OS is because Vista wasnt arounf on release, therefore it wasnt an issue. Yes, it does run, although you may need to check compatibility mode. Or rather, it runs on my Vista, which seems to take to just about everything


----------



## Shaggy_ (Jul 7, 2008)

it also ran on my vista without me having to run into any kind of compatibility issues

ps. Great Game!!!! JK2


----------

